# Looking to Purchase New Smoker (I know, it gets beat to death I'm sure)



## BC_Buck (Nov 1, 2020)

Looking for some input from the fine folks here. Looking to purchase a smoker within the $300-600 range. I'm in Canada so that will factor in as well. Also looking for a smoker that can do sausage without having to upgrade to a PID. (If that exists).

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chasdev (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the small Masterbuilt gravity rig.
Adding hardwood to the charcoal imparts real wood smoke flavor and it thrives on briquettes and/or lump.
It's got an accurate temp control system that's easy to set and other than being difficult to put together out of the box, it's my favorite cooker.
I've driven a stickburner and  still have a pellet spitter, a kamado and three different sizes of Weber and the 560 outperforms all of them.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 1, 2020)

Tell us more about what you are looking for.Are you set on electric? Prefer pellets or chips? Open to charcoal? Do you want it for smoking only or also for grilling?


----------



## mike243 (Nov 1, 2020)

The. Est smoker for sausage imo is a electric smoker because you can control the heat from 100 or so to 275 , a pellet smoker normally runs to hot good luck as there are choices


----------



## BC_Buck (Nov 1, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Tell us more about what you are looking for.Are you set on electric? Prefer pellets or chips? Open to charcoal? Do you want it for smoking only or also for grilling?


Fairly set on electric. Pellet or chips is fine. Not particularly wanting charcoal. Would also want it for grilling.


----------

